# Sockless Look?



## Future_Quant_Deji (Aug 10, 2011)

Good day to everyone. I have a question pertaining to the whole "no socks" look. Does anyone here on the Trad forum go sockless quite often? I ought to mention that I did for the entire summer, and it seems I am not too keen to start wearing socks again. What does the Trad say?

Cheers,
FQD


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

I rarely wear socks in casual situations, but I rarely experience weather under 50 degrees.


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

Future_Quant_Deji said:


> What does the Trad say?


The Blogger? He's a member...

But seriously, if it works for you do, if it doesn't then don't. I frequently go without socks in warmer months, but because of climate (I'm a bit north of you) I recently switched to usually wearing socks regularly. The trick is wearing fun socks in casual situations.


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

Future_Quant_Deji said:


> What does the Trad say?


I believe TinTin's commentary on the subject can be summed up as "grow the F up and put on some socks."

Seriously: you can reasonably go without socks any time you're wearing shorts, and in some other casual situations during the summer. But if it's below 70 degrees, or you're wearing leather shoes in any climate, put on some socks. Just do it.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Like undershirts, I find socks more comfortable no matter the season than none. 

But when I was younger, I frequently went commando!!


----------



## Rivers (Oct 6, 2011)

I'd say its constrained more by temperature than anything else. I feel that if you need to wear a coat, wear socks as well. Otherwise all bets (and socks) are off.


----------



## PMRuby (Jan 13, 2010)

Likewise, it's a temperature thing to me. Sock-less with a pair of jeans and casual shirt looks just fine. Sock-less with a pair of jeans, the same shirt, and a sweater over it looks silly.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I rarely wear socks except with suits or boots. That they rhyme is immaterial to my reasoning. I just don't like the feeling of socks in my shoes. They feel bunchy and slippy and they're always falling down and needing to be pulled up. I'm sockless sometimes in the dead of winter. Hardly a fashion thing, more just a hate socks thing.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Note: I would wear socks more often if I could afford to spend $25-50 on a pair of socks, or if awesome socks were cheaper


----------



## Nico01 (Jan 8, 2009)

I find it strange to wear socks if I'm wearing shorts, so I usually end up wearing Sperrys or loafers without socks.

If I'm wearing pants, I wear socks unless I'm wearing said Sperrys or loafers.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

You sock-haters need therapy!!


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

Only go sockless with shorts, unless running or exercising. Sometimes wear boatshoes sockless with jeans.

As Hookem said cool weather is rare in these parts. it's still over 90 degrees here in south Texas most days.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I want to clarify that I don't hate the idea or look of socks. Just the feeling. I don't know if most people who are perpetually sockless eschew them for the same reason, but I'd be curious to know.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Trip English said:


> I want to clarify that I don't hate the idea or look of socks. Just the feeling. I don't know if most people who are perpetually sockless eschew them for the same reason, but I'd be curious to know.


Depends on the shoe. Leather shoes that don't breath at all I actually prefer the socked (?) feeling, but then again we're talking about days that are 95+(++). I tend to use a lot of foot powder to compensate.


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

^^ I eschew socks in warmer months completely for aesthetics and not for feeling. Shorts and boat shoes or bluchers with socks? even if that feels great, come on...


----------



## max b (Dec 11, 2009)

Special request from a sock maker : I have to feed the family, please wear socks even when you are sleeping :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

In warm months I go about 50/50 with or without. Mostly with boat shoes.

I second the suggestion for foot powder going sockless, especially if you're not going to use cedar shoe trees or SportsDry inserts. (I still need to try the latter in my casual shoes.)



Trip English said:


> I rarely wear socks except with suits or boots. That they rhyme is immaterial to my reasoning. I just don't like the feeling of socks in my shoes. They feel bunchy and slippy and they're always falling down and needing to be pulled up. I'm sockless sometimes in the dead of winter. Hardly a fashion thing, more just a hate socks thing.


This greatly explains your feelings toward my socks!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Paraphrasing the late Charlton Heston (during his term as titular head of the NRA), "when I die, they will have to pry my socks from my cold, dead feet!" LOL.


----------



## DG123 (Sep 16, 2011)

No socks is appropriate when wearing sandals or house slippers. That is all.


----------



## Walter Denton (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm with those who don't like the feel of socks. I wear socks at the office, of course, but whenever possible I wear boat shoes and go sockless. I live in the frozen north, however, and it's almost time to put the socks back on even in casual circumstances. If I have to wear socks my preference is for argyles or Wigwam 625s.


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

A few thoughts, IMHO:

_Practice:_ I almost always wear socks nowaday, though there was a period when I was a student when I consistently wore boat shoes without socks 12 months of the year, and that was in New England.

_Comfort and Practicality:_ Apparently comfort is subjective. Personally, I generally find socks more comfortable, not less. It does depend on the shoes, though at best - with boat shoes and the like - they're about equal to me. Socks are warmer, absorb perspiration better than shoes, and generally keep the inside of the shoe both cosmetically cleaner and more hygenic. There's an advantage to having your toes in contact with something that's been freshly laundered.

In an attempt at an objective note on comfort: typical practice and expert advice generally favor wearing not just socks, but two pairs (one of them thick) with hiking boots.

On a more random note, some relatively gung-ho skiers (generally racers) omit socks in their ski boots, though the reason isn't comfort but more the opposite: to minimize play between the foot and the boot shell. Personal experience reveals that the result, in fairly short order, is fairly disgusting ski boots (about zero ventilation when they're on, and not a lot more when off). Nowadays, I wear a thin silk liner sock.

_Style:_ As with many other things, it's mostly a matter of taste, and (again IMHO) it's often a free area for personal expression. There are a number of dimensions which affect the acceptability of socklessness, such as (going from sockless-is-kosher to -tref):

General formality: Hanging out at the beach -> Business suit
Shoes: Sandals -> oxfords
Age of wearer: Kid looking sporty -> Gramps looking like he had a senior moment while dressing


----------



## DFPyne (Mar 2, 2010)

Trip English said:


> I want to clarify that I don't hate the idea or look of socks. Just the feeling. I don't know if most people who are perpetually sockless eschew them for the same reason, but I'd be curious to know.


I'm in the same boat as you. I've maybe worn socks a dozen times in the past 2.5 years.


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

Crazy theory: Age is the dividing line here, with younger members being more likely to go without socks and older more likely to go with... thoughts?


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

hookem12387 said:


> I rarely wear socks in casual situations, but I rarely experience weather under 50 degrees.


+1, in southern CA.

Mostly I work at home, barefoot, and slip Topsiders on to go out.

I don't wear socks with shorts, or with Topsiders.

With real lace up shoes I'll wear socks, since I have to bend over anyway.


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

leisureclass said:


> Crazy theory: Age is the dividing line here, with younger members being more likely to go without socks and older more likely to go with... thoughts?


I often find it to be the opposite, at least on this forum. In general many of the younger members here seem to be hyper conservative (sartorially), which I have decided is the dividing line between "trad" and "preppy." A preppy wouldn't think twice about going sockless in the middle of winter but for the trad, in the rather squeamish words of one of the earlier posters, "no socks is appropriate when wearing sandals or house slippers. That is all."


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

I go sockless in canvas sneakers, boat shoes and unlined loafers most of the time. Anything that is leather-lined or leather and lace-up gets socks. I'm with Trip in that it's a comfort thing, but sockless is not always more comfortable. I've tried to wear my AE Camerons without socks and it's just not happening.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Why would you go sockless in the middle of winter? Whatever you call your style, that just doesn't make sense.


----------



## straw sandals (Apr 14, 2010)

For me, the shoe helps to determine whether I will wear socks. In boat shoes and moccasins, I often go without. More formal oxfords (which I wear more frequently with suits and sport jackets) call for socks. When I do wear socks, I try to wear very bright over the calf numbers in red, purple, and even yellow! Socks or no, I try to have fun with my footwear.


----------



## DG123 (Sep 16, 2011)

Civilized men wear socks.



Future_Quant_Deji said:


> Good day to everyone. I have a question pertaining to the whole "no socks" look. Does anyone here on the Trad forum go sockless quite often? I ought to mention that I did for the entire summer, and it seems I am not too keen to start wearing socks again. What does the Trad say?
> 
> Cheers,
> FQD


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Jovan said:


> Why would you go sockless in the middle of winter? Whatever you call your style, that just doesn't make sense.


In all seriousness, it's not that bad. I'm indoors most of the time.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Except for playing sports or exercising, I'm sockless from april to august.

I take great joy in wearing wool socks all winter.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

DG123 said:


> Civilized men wear socks.


Oh great, now I'm uncivilised.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

It makes _me_ practically feral.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

My personal philosophy on socks: Some weddings, most funerals.


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

I love the look but confess to some neurotic phobia about wearing shoes without socks so no longer do, except for penny loafers in July and August and hate it. I feel I am ruining them with foul foot sweat and so wear those cursed minimalist white socks with boat shoes most often. Yes, that white just shows above the shoe....The horror.....the horror....


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Foot powder is your friend. You should've seen Trip here take me to task for a pair of black footie socks that were barely noticeable!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

These are the times that try men's soles.

Half measures are not worth the taking.

It's either socks or no socks.

Take a stand!!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

I tried going sockless in canvas sneakers for the first time this summer, and I think I have completely solved the entire idea of casual summer footwear. Socks for leather shoes for the most part, though. I do have one pair of kinda tacky Florsheim tassels which I could never see myself wearing with socks.

Sockless in fall or winter? Probably not, but I run cold and when it drops below about 65 degrees I'm practically shivering without socks, so it isn't a matter of "look" for me.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

The only time that I always wear socks is when I run. If the temp goes in the 40s or lower, I might slip on a pair if I'm going to be outside for extended periods of time. I normally don't wear them with suits or coat & trousers if I'm wearing a slip on shoe. Lace up shoes tend to look better with socks. Conservative affairs call for covered up heels.

If I had to put a number on it, I'd say I go sockless 80% of the time.


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

Sartre said:


> I often find it to be the opposite, at least on this forum. In general many of the younger members here seem to be hyper conservative (sartorially), which I have decided is the dividing line between "trad" and "preppy." A preppy wouldn't think twice about going sockless in the middle of winter but for the trad, in the rather squeamish words of one of the earlier posters, "no socks is appropriate when wearing sandals or house slippers. That is all."


I have noticed the same thing from time to time and have wondered why?


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

C. Sharp said:


> I have noticed the same thing from time to time and have wondered why?


Kids crave rules and structure.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

nolan50410 said:


> The only time that I always wear socks is when I run. If the temp goes in the 40s or lower, I might slip on a pair if I'm going to be outside for extended periods of time. I normally don't wear them with suits or coat & trousers if I'm wearing a slip on shoe. Lace up shoes tend to look better with socks. Conservative affairs call for covered up heels.
> 
> If I had to put a number on it, I'd say I go sockless 80% of the time.


Get some Vibrams and kill off the socks while running! Really, the vibrams are a great suggestion.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Vibram FiveFingers may be great for athletic uses, but beyond that, PLEASE put on some footwear that looks civilised. I cringe every time I see someone in the store wearing a polo shirt, khakis... and neon coloured FiveFingers. :crazy:


----------



## jwooten (Dec 19, 2010)

hookem12387 said:


> Get some Vibrams and kill off the socks while running! Really, the vibrams are a great suggestion.


Ditto, I'm a year out of ACL surgery. No pain when running with Vibrams.

On topic though, I rarely spend longer than 3 seconds deciding whether to wear socks. If it's below 45, I'll wear socks with my shoes because they don't fit the same in the cold. It's a fit issue for me in cold weather, not so much a temperature concern.


----------



## Walter Denton (Sep 11, 2011)

50 degrees here in the Adirondacks today. I'm sockless in my boat shoes. I stop wearing boat shoes and start wearing socks when the snow flies which in most years could be any day now. This year has been unusually warm.


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

Almost always wear socks, even loafer socks and the little golf socks that come just above the shoe. Even with shorts. It just feels right to me. Underwear too.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm not sure socks are in the same category as underwear, given certain shoes are made so they can be worn without.


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

Jovan said:


> I'm not sure socks are in the same category as underwear, given certain shoes are made so they can be worn without.


Well, many trousers are lined...would that facilitate the 'commando' style? I wonder.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Jovan said:


> Vibram FiveFingers may be great for athletic uses, but beyond that, PLEASE put on some footwear that looks civilised. I cringe every time I see someone in the store wearing a polo shirt, khakis... and neon coloured FiveFingers. :crazy:


Those things are dangerous, you'll break a toe!!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

filfoster said:


> Well, many trousers are lined...would that facilitate the 'commando' style? I wonder.


No!!!



WouldaShoulda said:


> Those things are dangerous, you'll break a toe!!


Maybe. But how would you be so careless to do that?


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I love an unfurnished basement.


----------



## Wisco (Dec 3, 2009)

I prefer socks, even in the heat.. which is admitted more rare in the upper Midwest compared to Jovan's sunny Florida. 

With the right choice of material (wool, cotton or hi-tech synthetics) I prefer the feel of the right sock for the situation. A thin wool or cotton dress sock with dress shoes, a cushioned sports sock to protect feet from blisters with athletic shoes or outdoor footwear, or thick ragg socks just to keep your feet warm while walking around on hardwood floors without shoes in the winter. 

Frankly, my feet feel clammy in shoes in the summer without socks. I much prefer a low cut sock or anklet on your feet when wearing shorts over no socks. In my book, the only true no sock shoes are sandals. I can't stand men who wear socks with sandals.


----------



## Trimmer (Nov 2, 2005)

Look at this: https://thefineyounggentleman.com/2011/10/19/bit-loafer/ ! 
For goodness' sake, this looks like a homeless person..


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

This is an oddly compelling thread. I don't know why we care so much or at all. The very same neurosis that chills me to ruin a pair of nice slip-ons with odious foot sweat, (the sight of the quantity of powder required to absorb it, sharing space with said sockless dogs, would launch me viral into Youtube history), somehow makes the look appealing at the same time. I suppose it is envy of the panache of someone who has the self-confidence to wreck nice shoes and be damned (OK, 'darned' for your sensibilities).


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Well, using the foot powder and shoe trees helps.


----------



## jwooten (Dec 19, 2010)

filfoster said:


> This is an oddly compelling thread. I don't know why we care so much or at all. The very same neurosis that chills me to ruin a pair of nice slip-ons with odious foot sweat, (the sight of the quantity of powder required to absorb it, sharing space with said sockless dogs, would launch me viral into Youtube history), somehow makes the look appealing at the same time. I suppose it is envy of the panache of someone who has the self-confidence to wreck nice shoes and be damned (OK, 'darned' for your sensibilities).


As long as proper foot care is taken in regards to nail length and the such, I've never ruined a pair of shoes from wearing them sans socks. I do not however, have very sweaty feet. Mine are pretty dry because I keep the skin soft and frequently don't wear socks.


----------



## inq89 (Dec 3, 2008)

Funny enough I wrote an article on _wearing socks with boat shoes_ which is a travesty for some of the die hard folks. I think it can be pulled off if the socks have character to them, like fair isle, argyle, etc and if the weather warrants it. Personally I think it looks dumb to go sockless in cold weather.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I agree. I wear boat shoes with thick socks when it gets chilly here. (Should probably upgrade to Bean Rubber Mocs.) Not sure why you wouldn't wear socks in winter unless you're running out to get the newspaper in your pyjamas and slippers.


----------



## dparm (Nov 18, 2008)

Only time I go sockless is when it is an absolute scorcher and I will be outdoors for a while. I use cotton insoles in my Top-Siders to they don't get gross. All others times I use socks -- they are quite functional.


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

filfoster said:


> ...The very same neurosis that chills me to ruin a pair of nice slip-ons with odious foot sweat...somehow makes the look appealing at the same time. I suppose it is envy of the panache of someone who has the self-confidence to wreck nice shoes and be damned...


I think you have captured it precisely. It is not about practicality. It doesn't "make sense." It's not a practice for the worrywarts out there.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Interesting thread. After recently purchasing the unlined LHS, I can't imagine wearing a $500 shoe without some form of sock. I have some of the no show socks that hopefully will work. My feet will sweat regardless, but years and years of dead skin cell buildup cannot be good for a leather footbed, especially since these are not replaceable on good shoes.

Since I am not all trad, all the time, I do wear sandals some in the summer. I also have a pair of Bean mocs that I tried wearing loafer socks with, but the socks wouldn't stay on. So I go sockless and use foot powder to keep the shoes from walking off by themselves. I've accepted that these are throwaway shoes that will last a couple of seasons.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Sartre said:


> I think you have captured it precisely. It is not about practicality. It doesn't "make sense." It's not a practice for the worrywarts out there.


That's something approaching my motto.


----------



## M Go Crimson (Aug 20, 2011)

Anyone that resides in an area where the temperature has been in the 30s still holding on to the sockless look? People are starting to look at me like I'm crazy.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

M Go Crimson said:


> Anyone that resides in an area where the temperature has been in the 30s still holding on to the sockless look? People are starting to look at me like I'm crazy.


Now that you mentioned it, although we burn our socks at the Spring Soltice, I don't recall a tradition of when they are re-donned.

I can't blame you for any confusion...


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

I actually have been going sockless more lately. I started when I had to edit a film in a room with a broken heat regulator. I had already taken off my sportcoat and my shirt, and I was still too warm. I couldn't remove my t-shirt, so I ditched the socks. I've alternated between no socks and heavy hiking ones for the last week or so. I tend to wear sockless loafers for short walks, or when I'm not leaving the building, and lace-ups with socks for longer walks.


----------

